# Preinfusion and Total Shot Time



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I know its what is in the cup that counts BUT ....

So I can make sure that I only have one variable at a time to work on, do you include your preinfusion time in the shot time? Or is the preinfusion time separate from the total shot time?

I have a preinfusion time of 5 seconds and shots have generally been about 28 - 33 seconds.

I'm dosing 19g into the standard double basket, 40g out and I tamp lighter than I used to (I would imagine its about 20lbs). I want to use the grind as my only variable, therefore if I can decide on whether preinfusion is included in the 25-30 sec shot time it would be of great help.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ridland said:


> I know its what is in the cup that counts BUT ....
> 
> So I can make sure that I only have one variable at a time to work on, do you include your preinfusion time in the shot time? Or is the preinfusion time separate from the total shot time?
> 
> ...


Included in the shot time.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Spence


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1

Preinfusion is still brewing , i.e. hot water in contact with the coffee - extraction has begun


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't remember where I saw or read it but someone said the opposite. I think it was in conjunction with using a L1.

As both Spence and Gary have spoken, that is what I will go with.

Thanks for your help guys, always appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to add to the confusion - have heard, for LIs, you halve the preinfusing time and add to the time from when lever is released.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

According to Reiss (just checked this over on the Londonium forum) preinfusion is NOT included in the total shot time for an LI; presumably to do with the way temperature and pressure drop as the shot progresses.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter as long as YOU count it the same way each time


----------

